

Pinterest Is Poised to Explode with the Pinterest Developer Platform - werencole
http://arc.applause.com/2015/05/05/why-pinterest-is-poised-to-explode/

======
werencole
Pinterest is at a similar place to where Facebook was in 2007 and Twitter in
2010. The direction it chooses will greatly shape what type and size of
company it becomes.

